# family sponsor application



## terrisam (Oct 28, 2011)

our son has sponsored us for residency ,app: forms been in since 31/8/2011 have tried to get info from immigation offices in London about new rules, such as do people already in the que get transfered to new list in tier 1 or tier 2 or are we continuing on the basis of a total wait of 24 months.can anyone understand whats happening .


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

It's all in the INZ site:

"I have already lodged a Parent Category residence application. Will it be processed?
Yes, any applications for residence under the Parent Category (which have all the required documentation) that INZ accepts for processing on or before 15 May 2012 will be processed. These will need to meet the requirements for the Parent Category that were in place at the time the application was accepted for processing. INZ will continue processing existing applications while the Parent Category is closed.
How long will it take to process applications already lodged under the Parent Category?
It could take 24 months or more from the time of lodgement, to process applications already lodged under the Parent Category."

Parent category changes


----------



## CaroG (Jul 16, 2012)

You also have the choice to switch to the new category. My parents put an application in, in December 2011, but will be reapplying under the new category. They are using an Immigration Consultant in the UK who has been helping them through the processes. I don't think the new category has actually opened yet, but try the Immigration Website for more information.


----------

